# Heroic Strength?



## Lisa Nadazdy (Sep 7, 2002)

Under 'Mighty Lifting' it mentions a prerequisite of 'a total of 10+ ranks divided between Heroic Strength and Super Strength'.  What is Heroic Strength?  Is it 'Heightened Physical Ability' or something ommited?  Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Esiminar (Sep 7, 2002)

See the errata thread at the top of this forum.


----------

